# Mr. Berlin info



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Anybody know when this is this year and is it fish by yourself or teams. Thanks


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

November 4th 8-4 
$30 per person. Single or team.
Just seen it on Facebook


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

where does it launch from? Bonner?


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Yep


----------



## MadMatt (Sep 12, 2018)

Can anyone fish it or is it club or do you have to qualify?


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

anyone, just show up, pay n fish. single, or team.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone hear the results?


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

10.93, bb 3.80 31 guys


----------

